# I want to show you my two new bags



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

I´m happy with my two new fabrics for my beach bags, looks clean, fun and so preppy fashion.
I still have other two fabrics to finish, beige/white and black and white polkadots, I can´t wait, but this week will be busy and extremely hot in Venice so I think will be next week!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

MY! Those bags are beautifully finished.

Having been in Venice during miserable, hot, humid, drippy days, I can understand your feelings.


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

Very Nice - beautiful bags.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Good job, love the bags!


----------



## Pugsrgreat (Nov 30, 2012)

What beautiful work. I love them.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous bags ! Very well done ! &#128522;


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful work, the bags look fantastic


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful bags!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I love your colour combinations.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Fabulous! I love the fabric choices and the detailing is perfect - I'm sure you'll have a hard time telling family and friends that they aren't for sale!!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you ladies, I´m glad that you like my bags!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful bags and great workmanship.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW - you made those??? VERY well done and your fabrics and colors are so stylish and current. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty,


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful bags!


----------



## Seasonknits (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow how lovely, they look so beautifully made.

I would love one like that.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

A crafter can't have enough bags. I love those and a great job done.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow the 2nd one looks like something Minnie mouse would use. I love it... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love your bags!!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

No Evidence!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, wow wow, I love them and beautifully made too.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty and useful! I like then both.


----------



## DaniW (Feb 12, 2013)

do you have a pattern for these lovely bags! They are amazing!


----------



## Sheila4 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love your bags. The top stitching added a nice touch to them. And the quilt lining is also very nice.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful bags. Love your choice of colors.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so well made, you are a very talented lady.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

both bags are lovely


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Great bags, very stylish. Love the use of a light color lining. So many times I can't find something in my purse because of the black lining, it's like a dark abyss. It's one of my pet peeves.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW!! :thumbup: What superior work! Never would one be able to purchase a commercially made bag as perfected as yours! What talent & patience you have


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love them.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful bags and I especially like how professionally well you finished them!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the bags!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work and great bags!


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

So nice. You do lovely work.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

They are beautiful, such nice work


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Your bags are beautiful. Do is your country. We have been there twice.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

love that polka dot one!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

NICE!!!! Did you use a pattern or make it up yourself?


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

judypfennemore said:


> Fabulous! I love the fabric choices and the detailing is perfect - I'm sure you'll have a hard time telling family and friends that they aren't for sale!!


The little leather labels would indicate that they ARE for sale.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you sell those? Would be interested, if so.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

I would love to buy them too! Waiting to see your beige and white one!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Pinkpaisley said:


> The little leather labels would indicate that they ARE for sale.


You think??!! Just looks like some clever detailing to me, which gives the bags a professional finish?? Just know though, that if I were in the friends/family circle, I'd be nagging for a bag - very loudly - they're gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

judypfennemore said:


> You think??!! Just looks like some clever detailing to me, which gives the bags a professional finish?? Just know though, that if I were in the friends/family circle, I'd be nagging for a bag - very loudly - they're gorgeous!


The labels have her name and Venetia (Venice) and brass studs. I don't think you would go to that expense just for your own use!! They are beautifully made and whimsical.


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful work,colours, and style. Love both of them!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very useful and very pretty bags.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello Ladies, and thank you so much for your lovely comments!, I send a few Pm to the ladies that ask me about if the bags are for sale
Have a wonderful Day!


----------



## mariepaule (Sep 14, 2011)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they are very classy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the bags, I also am intriqued by Southern Girl's avatare picture,. I know it is one of hers -good jobs to both of you.

Shirley


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

OmaAnnie said:


> Very Nice - beautiful bags.


I agree!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Gorgeous bags! You could probably sell them.


----------

